# Picking the wife's car up from the Body Shop.*NOW WITH PICS*



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Things to look for before accepting it back...

I could do with some ideas as I'm not that good at spotting tell tale issues that might stand out to a dealer but not joe bloggs...

Thanks for ya help.

[edit]

Thinking out loud I have these things in my head.

1) Code for Radio
2) Jack/Spare Wheel/Locking Nut (Make sure it's there)
3) Run hand over blending in, for overspray
4) Check screws to make sure they are painted
5) Panel alignment
6) All parts that were supposed be repaired have been.
7) Interior. Mess caused by Shop dust etc...

What else...


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Just make sure that it s not outside and raining :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Driving lessons for the wife?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

ResB said:


> Things to look for before accepting it back...
> 
> I could do with some ideas as I'm not that good at spotting tell tale issues that might stand out to a dealer but not joe bloggs...
> 
> ...


-Manually pull all replaced panels and parts with your hands to make sure they are adequately fastened.

- Check that inner wing linings are correctly fitted

-Check that all rubber seals and grommets have be refitted correctly to avoid leaks 'n' squeaks

- Make sure windows go up and down correctly.

- as well as radio code ,ensure that all speakers have been reconnected by using L/R and F/R controls


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

-check for overspray on door rubbers/headlights etc

-make sure the finish is the same as undamaged panels. too thick a laquer coating will give an "orange peel" effect. If the rest of the car is "flat" it will stand out!! Can be corrected with "wet flatting" and re-polishing.

Matt


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Hilly10 said:


> Just make sure that it s not outside and raining :wink:


Good point


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Leg said:


> Driving lessons for the wife?


Not kidding. :x


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Leg said:


> Driving lessons for the wife?


Not kidding. :x



garyc said:


> -Manually pull all replaced panels and parts with your hands to make sure they are adequately fastened.
> 
> - Check that inner wing linings are correctly fitted
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, there are some good things here that I am sure to have forgotten. I know it's kind of moot but I don't want to get caught out by the dealer on Saturday when we swap it. 



mattyR said:


> -check for overspray on door rubbers/headlights etc
> 
> -make sure the finish is the same as undamaged panels. too thick a laquer coating will give an "orange peel" effect. If the rest of the car is "flat" it will stand out!! Can be corrected with "wet flatting" and re-polishing.
> 
> Matt


Good stuff, cheers Matt.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, would you believe it.

On arriving to collect the car I knew it wasn't going to be a good day as the car was sat outside in the sun and all I could see was a myriad of holograms all over the near side of the car and scratches running horizontally where the car had been "cleaned". This wasn't even the side that was repaired...what on earth do we have to do get get come consideration and respect for other peoples property!!!

So, onto the side which was repaired. Well something was done with it and these are the points I picked up on whilst I was there.

1. Both the drivers and passenger doors were not fitted correctly. Both were proud of the bodywork panels. 2 or 3mm.

2. A couple of runs in the new paint work. 1 on the rear qtr panel near to the sill and the other on the drivers door.

3. A few areas in the paintwork generally that were dull for some reason.

4. The new sill seemed to procect further than the other side does, although a minor point

5. The bolts on the wings not painted

6. A few dry edges.

7. Scuff on the newly painted bump strip on the drivers door.

8. This is a classic. When I arrived I had a moment to look at the paintwork generally and was able to inspect the wing mirror in some detail. Anyway, within 10 minutes someone opened their door and scuffed the newly painted wing mirror whilst I was there....what a joke this is turning into.

9. Whilst it was in the body shop the engine management light came on. Coil pack kaput and only firing on 3 cylinders... It was fine when it went in so seeing some scroat in the back wheel spinning someone else's car makes me wonder whats been going on.

10. Oh and a 7 day job took 20 days. Pathetic...

Needless to say, didn't leave with the car.......lol


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

It is very difficult to fix a bodge :?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> It is very difficult to fix a bodge :?


Yeah, thanks for that...even though you're right.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

And that's the result after you vetted their work? (Not meant sarcastically either  )

Dull patches sound as though the lacquer has been polished away.

As has been said, it's now very difficult to correct the bodged repair - if they simply re-paint you'll end up with an "overpainted" look. It really should be stripped right back and redone.

Ideally you want a paint thickness gauge to compare paint thickness of repair with that of original paint. If the paint shop is half decent they'll have one.
If you want one, I'll happily post mine down to you (doddle to use) I'll need it for 22nd March though.

Good luck getting it sorted.

Dave


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, I'm not sure what I can do to be honest. The car will no longer be ours on Saturday, however, my upbringing is such that it's more important that the repair is right even if it's sold.

Let's see what they do and when they give me a call I'll go and check it out and see what they have done...

If it isn't right I'm not sure what to do as we're committed to the new car on the 01st March 2008.

Ah well, fingers crossed.  :x


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, another disastrous day today.

After waiting all day for a phone call to come and tell me to come and pick up the car, it got to 3:30 and I'd heard nothing. So I gave them a call and the answer was, it's ready, come and get it.

So, now that I know it was ready I organised for VW assistance to attend to the car and replace yet another Coil Pack (4th or 5th now) and said I'd pick the car up at about 3.30 to 4.00pm.

Once I get there I'm informed that the car is still in the workshop and needs cleaning etc. FFS!! They also said the RAC had been, looked at the car, determined it was a Coil Pack and disappeared to go and get one. Why RAC? I was told a VW technician was going to be in attendance and they always carry spare Coil Packs. So, after ariving at the body shop and time ticking by the receptionist tells me that the RAC man will be back imminently as he said he'd only be half an hour. Well two hours later he turn up having been to Wakefield and then Leeds to get the part. Someone needs to tell the RAC what mobile phones are for, kin numpty. I told the customer services people what the problem was. Why oh why do they not listen FGS. Fancy sending the RAC without a bloody Coil Pack....

So, it's 5.30pm, too dark to inspect the cars bodywork so I'm already thinking should I leave it until tomorrow, well the decision was made for me. They've only lost the engine cover!!! OMG I'm going to [email protected] someone. So I leave, very unhappy to collect the car tomorrow. On the way home I ring the insurance co. "Norwich Union Direct" and ball them out as it was those who sent me to this sorry outfit. I've told them they must ring me before I collect the car tomorrow morning and have refused to pay the excess at this moment in time. I know my hands are tied and I'll have to pay it but it's worth a punt.

Shakes head in disbelief.... :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

okay, I've picked the car up. Very unhappy with the level service, workmanship etc. A bad experience and one I don't ever want to repeat.

The drivers door needs completely repainting as the paint run they have tried to hide has not worked. Now there's a surprise!

Other issues have not been resolved either but I have no choice but to take the car and hope the dealership is not too eagle eyed tomorrow. But I feel a bit of a fraud to be honest.

I managed to get Â£200 knocked off the excess payment which helped but I think it should be more like Â£500.

The insurance company has asked for a report and I'll certainly do that for them.

Just got to clean the interior and excess body shop dust and we're all set...hopefully...


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Terrible, name and shame if you ask me :!:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm up for that as the body shop is a national company.

ADR Accident Repair Centre is the body shop and the insurers are Norwich Union Direct. I will not be using either again. I understand also that NUD are the same company as NU, but they operate differently being an internet based insurance company. NU offer a totally different car insurance policy and should not be confused with the current offerings from NUD.

What the hell...here you go what's left to resolve...








































































































































Oh the list goes on.....and on....and on.....


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Its a pain youre getting rid of it so soon as I simply would not have accepted that :x


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

J55TTC said:


> Its a pain youre getting rid of it so soon as I simply would not have accepted that :x


Tell me about it. I would have liked to have gone the full 9 yds with this one. I just hope the dealer isn't particularly bothered about the PX if you know what I mean. Not looking forward to tomorrow.

Stop Press...

Just had a phone call from the mrs, she's gone to Tesco and the car has started playing up again. Another Coil Pack....That's VW Assistance here at 9.15am in the morning...I just hope she gets home...lol.

I think this car is trying its best to tell me something and just doesn't want us to part company.


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

That's bloody ludicrous!!!!!

You're right to hit on the detail, that's what any of us on here would do and at the end of the day in must be correct.

Well done on the detailed photographic list, that'll set you in good stead if you have to take this further. I assume this was a job carried out for your insurance company. They'd want to know that there money is being spent properly.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

mde-tt said:


> That's bloody ludicrous!!!!!
> 
> You're right to hit on the detail, that's what any of us on here would do and at the end of the day in must be correct.
> 
> Well done on the detailed photographic list, that'll set you in good stead if you have to take this further. I assume this was a job carried out for your insurance company. They'd want to know that there money is being spent properly.


You're right. All infor sent to the insurance company. They appear not to be very happy at all.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

i had my own bad experience with ADR chesterfield, it took 3 goes over about 3 months to sort the problem out, they are proper crap....


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

That's pi** poor Rich, but sadly characteristic of most insurance approved body shops...simply factories with the sole aim of knocking them out as fast as they can and getting the payout from the ins' Co.

Sadly again, most people accept the poor standards because they know know no differently or are plain indifferent.

And that's there best effort after you pointing out their shortcomings!

I personally wouldn't go anywhere near these UK wide accident repair "specialists" or any company that my insurer suggested I use.

Hope it goes well for the handover tomorrow - new car, new start. Bit of driver training the other half too? :wink:

Dave


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I had the same problems with the Audi bodyshop after I was hit in my MkI :? Its the detail things that they seem to miss like badges ,gaps and so on . It took me four return trips to get it sorted in the end ,people just don't have pride in their work anymore.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Right, I'm off. Wish me luck. Unfortunately its dry and sunny! so I need to park it in the shade I think and the drivers side close to another car to limit access and so they can't get a good look at it. :x

Hopefully a new Red replacement will be on the drive this afternoon. :roll:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

The deed is done. The dealer never even looked at Alison's car! But I was kind of expecting that but always worried in the back of my mind.

Handover was great and the wife is buzzing from the experience. 
I'll post some photos later as I'm writing this on the iPhone.

Thanks for the support guys as always. I'm not done with ADR yet though.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Nothing new I know but a few pics for ya..


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd be really worried as not sure I would spot half of those paint errors. I'd spot the panel gaps but things like missing laquer I wouldn't know what to look for. Glad the PX is done for you mate.

Is this stuff likely to happen if I get bodywork done like adding new grills or getting roof painted QS style black.. Wouldn't want my modding to wreck the car....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hark said:


> I'd be really worried as not sure I would spot half of those paint errors. I'd spot the panel gaps but things like missing laquer I wouldn't know what to look for. Glad the PX is done for you mate.
> 
> Is this stuff likely to happen if I get bodywork done like adding new grills or getting roof painted QS style black.. Wouldn't want my modding to wreck the car....


Unfortunately finding a good bodyshop is like finding a needle in a haystack. :?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be really worried as not sure I would spot half of those paint errors. I'd spot the panel gaps but things like missing laquer I wouldn't know what to look for. Glad the PX is done for you mate.
> ...


That is sooo true, it really is. Small things like the grille and that are not too difficult, or even if they are it's not too expensive to put right. However, I would SERIOUSLY reconsider having the roof painted unless you have a categoric guarantee (even then nothing is guaranteed) that it will look like the factory paint work....

Another before it got dark...


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ResB said:


> Nothing new I know but a few pics for ya..


Sure that front wing is a different shade of red than the rest , gaps don't look right :x :x :x ,,,

Only messing :wink: :wink: :wink: [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

hehe, at least it's not metallic this one so even I should be able to match the paint colour with some Halfords tinnies and spray it in me garage, with the light off.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ResB said:


> hehe, at least it's not metallic this one so even I should be able to match the paint colour with some Halfords tinnies and spray it in me garage, with the light off.


Yes  and do a better job than the last guys ,,,,,,


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

davidg said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > hehe, at least it's not metallic this one so even I should be able to match the paint colour with some Halfords tinnies and spray it in me garage, with the light off.
> ...


I doubt it could be worse you're right.

[whisper]Anyway, she won't let me drive it.....lol, so I think she really likes this one. Hope she starts seeing 4ft high black painted, gold topped cast iron posts that's all.[/whisper]

Oh, I've asked the local authority to put flashing road lights on top of each one...


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

ResB said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > ResB said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

